# Royal Wedding MHF Meet



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In light of recent debate about the Royal Wedding. What does everyone think about having a Royal Wedding Meet / Rally?

Ive never been to a meet or rally so know nothing about them but presumably its going to be in the summer and as most of us are unlikely to get an invite would there be any interest in hiring a field and a big screen for the event?

Im thinking street party bunting, Union Flags everywhere. A really good patriotic and party atmosphere. Maybe we could put on some Proms type music afterwards. Looking at all the negative and depressing stuff going on maybe this event would give us even more reason to look forward to the summer.

Dont suppose it matters if your interested or not. Is it not just an excuse to get together and have a few jars and a party anyway?

Or should I just shut up, get off FACTS and do some work?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

As there is not a date set yet for the wedding nothing much can be done but yes it might be possible once they let us know when it is  



Jacquie


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

All for that, as long as it's not the latter part of June and anytime in July, I'll be busy trying to put nails down in front of Contrador in the Tour de France :lol: 

tony


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I am not a Royalist, but not anti either. However I like a good celebration, party, meet and would be happy for any couple tying the knot.
For those who know a bit about me yes I DO love wedding cake :lol: :lol: 
Just hope the family fund the do and not the country.
For those who find the above statement ambiguous I am referring to the Royal wedding not our meet, would be good though :wink: 
Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

A positive start.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Personally, I think the French and Russians had the right attitude to Royalty.

If there was a public execution, I can just see some of the female MHF members in the front row with their knitting. 8O 

I would like to see Tony Blair as President with Arthur Scargill as Prime Minister.

Discuss.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Personally, I think the French and Russians had the right attitude to Royalty.
> 
> If there was a public execution, I can just see some of the female MHF members in the front row with their knitting. 8O
> 
> ...


Get ye off to the subs bar ya Northern Peasant!

Off with his head!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I suppose an invite for seamus would be out of the question


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> Personally, I think the French and Russians had the right attitude to Royalty.


Just remind me again how many billions this wedding is predicted to bring in in increased tourism etc ?

Whatever your feelings about a royal family you can't deny they are overall a financial asset to the country.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

747 said:


> Personally, I think the French and Russians had the right attitude to Royalty.
> 
> If there was a public execution, I can just see some of the female MHF members in the front row with their knitting. 8O
> 
> ...


OOOO thats my relatives your talking about there Im from French Royalty ----

I think the meet is a lovely idea and I love the street party idea and maybe if someone is Celebrating an Anniversary on the same day we could renew their Vows for them. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

How much will this wedding cost more like.

They will obviously want to outdo the Katie Price/Peter Andre marriage. :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

seamusog said:


> I suppose an invite for seamus would be out of the question


You can come I would like to meet you :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There you are Seamus. Mavis has invited you, you must go now, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

seamusog said:


> I suppose an invite for seamus would be out of the question


I for one would be disappointed if you didnt come!

Ill even get you a Royal Wedding mug and a Union Flag to wave!


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose an invite for seamus would be out of the question
> ...


Well thank you Mavis, how could I refuse, I think Dave will be attending as well,he will be bringing some delf, I will be having a plate or three of the royle couple, bless them.
seamus.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

747 said:


> Personally, I think the French and Russians had the right attitude to Royalty.
> 
> If there was a public execution, I can just see some of the female MHF members in the front row with their knitting. 8O
> 
> ...


I think this post is designed to provoke very aggressive responses and ill-feeling amongst MHF members,

I am sure there is a word for such a post ............

BUT am also equally sure that repetition will not be welcomed!

Hint, hint.

Dave 8O

PS I *LIKE* the idea of a wedding rally/meet/party, but Central London MIGHT be a tad full!  

PPS Edited in MUCH LATER I have been reassured that my Southerners interpretation is incorrect and that it is simply Northern humour and I do, of course, accept that reassurance without any reservations. 

I do like the sound of Northern ale though..... :lol:

Thank you for clarifying the point, see you all at the meet.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I think that is a lovely idea  
The mind boggles a bit at what it may look like to the locals of wherever  
On a serious point, though, you (we) will need to be ready to pick up the phone and book a big screen the hour that the date is announced. There are not enough of those things to go round as my event-organiser daughter has had occasion to find out! :evil: 
Patrick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think the French and Russians had the right attitude to Royalty.
> ...


Nah, its just 747's northern humour!

Good point about the big screens, I had a look around and there are quite a few companies doing them but no prices advertised. I cant see us all huddling around a 21" flat screen from someones van!

Even if we cant get one there must be enough knowledge on here to rig up some kind of projector type thing.

I think it would be wise to hold it well away from London.

Somewhere central?


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

When the engagement was announced I said "Not another expense for the country"
My wife called me mean, miserable, grumpy and a few other things and 
has not talked to me for two days :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So the announcement brought some good!


Bob from wet north Devon


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think Penguin is trying to bully me just because I am a nasty, miserable old git.

I think I will report him to the mods.  

I don`t have to stay here to be insulted, I can go anywhere. 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


central? how about Bognor? :lol: :lol:

good idea though! I remember having a street party when old jug ears married Di - that was mainly for the kids - so this time a party for the wizened old VictorMeldrews to get ratted and moan about how much it's costing the country! As long as some decent ale is involved, I'm in 8) :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If it is decent ale you are after Mike, it is no good holding the party in the South. :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Penquin said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think the French and Russians had the right attitude to Royalty.
> ...


lets wild camp up the Mall or on the lawn of Buck House :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Barry
I thought you were going fulltiming next year. So if you can leave the keys under the flowerpot and make sure the gardener mows the estate, I am sure we will all drink a toast to your hospitality, as long as you leave plenty of "toast" in the wine cellar. Oh and can you keep the butlers, maids and chefs on your payroll just till when it's all over. :wink: :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_The lawn of Buck House _
Now - *that's* a good place to petition for an Aire!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> If it is decent ale you are after Mike, it is no good holding the party in the South. :lol: :lol:


despite rumours to the contrary spread by northerners there are loads of excellent ales round this way 8) :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

bognormike said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > If it is decent ale you are after Mike, it is no good holding the party in the South. :lol: :lol:
> ...


you have never been north of watford Mike, how would you know what a decent pint was? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is there a land north of watford says Mike.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

To coin a well known phrase "bugger Bognor".

It is no good having a meet at Sandringham either. There is a mystery fatal illness to dogs in that area. I think it is Charlie going round with rat poison because they are peeing on his very profitable organic produce. 8O 8O :twisted:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How about turning it into a 'French meet' similar to last years 'Rhine meet'  

tony


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like a very good idea!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Germany would be appropriate as that is where the Royals originate.

Heaven forbid that some ignorant person would suggest a meet in the North of England. That would never do. 8O


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Penquin said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I think the French and Russians had the right attitude to Royalty.
> ...


Hi there mod

Think this was just blunt northern humour from 747 - thought it was quite funny myself and didnt seem designed to provoke aggressive reponse.

747 - Perhaps we can have an alternative "northern" meet - us Lanky folk, them from over't border (sorry can't offend by calling them names) and you Heeds. Oh and whilst we are at it we could include them from't borders of Scotland too.

How about at Hexham - seems one of the battles of the Wars of the Roses was fought there - we could re-enact it then all make peace and get on with the celebrating :lol: :lol: :lol: Or perhaps forget the re-enactment and just celebrate :lol: :lol: :lol:

Milly


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps we could ask the bride's father to supply the party trimmings ?

I guess that will be one firm that might declare a dividend this year !

G


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Oh what a state ye'se are all getting into here, aneurysms and apoplexy all round,calm yer jets, wring out yer knickers!!! IT WON'T LAST!!! Kate is in the frame to bring fresh genes, she's only there to counteract the inbreeding,when she has a baby or two she will be cast aside like Diana. 
She is a commoner and they are hoping for big things from her. While she is delivering the royle babe's they will be in about her like a tramp eating chips, after that she will be toast.
seamus.
Ps, I'll still attend the 'meet'. If I'm still welcome that is. But it will be meaningless since I know their fate-I have spoken with David Icke!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Royal Wedding*

Afraid me and Mrs. TM already hitched.

Sorry to disapoint!

TM


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Seamusog - get back in that ivory tower of yours!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> If it is decent ale you are after Mike, it is no good holding the party in the South. :lol: :lol:


Have you been reading "How to Win Friends and influence people"?

Please dont suggest Gateshead 



motormouth said:


> Barry
> I thought you were going fulltiming next year. So if you can leave the keys under the flowerpot and make sure the gardener mows the estate, I am sure we will all drink a toast to your hospitality, as long as you leave plenty of "toast" in the wine cellar. Oh and can you keep the butlers, maids and chefs on your payroll just till when it's all over. :wink: :wink:


Ah yes. I forgot about that. Well ok then but Mrs D is taking the wine cellar and Im taking the maid!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the perfect venue for a northern meet.

HADRIANS WALL.

We can all meet up. The Scots can wear the blue wode and wear their kilts.

The English can wear fur and after the party, we can chase them back North again.

Just a note to the Scots. There are a lot more sheep and cattle in Northumberland now, so it will be worth your while attending this meet.

BTW, the bride to be is descended from Durham mining stock. I am very much against this wedding as she is marrying beneath herself. :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They are making the Wedding Day a Bank Holiday :wink:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What about Oldham Edge? (is it still their :? )


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

According to the BBC News, March is a most likely month for the wedding. Thats only 4 months away.

Are you thinking what I am thinking. :? 

Naughty Wills. 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

They are announcing the Date tomorrow and ITS GOING TO BE A BANK HOLIDAY :roll: 
The Queen is paying for the wedding we are paying 20 million for Security :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> They are announcing the Date tomorrow and ITS GOING TO BE A BANK HOLIDAY :roll:
> The Queen is paying for the wedding we are paying 20 million for Security :wink:


Bugger the 20million I will come down and guard them meself!!!!

Now where *did* I put me Bowis and dorlochis?????


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > They are announcing the Date tomorrow and ITS GOING TO BE A BANK HOLIDAY :roll:
> ...


Bring your Sword and Chariots of Fire and you could sing Speed Bonny Boat that will get rid of everyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Best not have it at Hadrians Wall then if it is March. It will probably be snowed under.

Cant beleive it would be March.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

What's wrong with a March wedding? I had 2.
Cake tastes good no matter the time of year :lol: 
Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It will be acetastic in March cos Easter is dead late again next year something like 22nd April for Good Friday although AM NOT 100%.

Leeds Education have made a right mess they have given them from 1st-18th April for Easter then they back off again after 3 days back and then its May day so 3 short weeks if you get my meaning so March would break up Jan-April.

I care not when it is I just care that we get it! but no doubt will be on a Friday which I don't work!

Greenie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, April 1st. is a great date and Bognor or Le-Havre would be very central.

If it follows the trend it will last just long enough to bang out a couple of contenders to the throne and everyone will be happy.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> It will be acetastic in March cos Easter is dead late again next year something like 22nd April for Good Friday although AM NOT 100%.
> 
> Leeds Education have made a right mess they have given them from 1st-18th April for Easter then they back off again after 3 days back and then its May day so 3 short weeks if you get my meaning so March would break up Jan-April.
> Greenie


All schools etc., have the same problem next year as Easter is as late as it can possibly be, We finish on the 8th and go back on Easter Tuesday - and then the summer term is incredibly short before the public exams start.

We will only see the exam students for about 10 days before they are off on exam leave. Normally we have about 3 weeks which gives us time to really prepare their revision.

I hope it is after than March - the weather is not brilliant then! But I do hope they have a great day for THEM.

Please note I have edited my first post on this thread having accepted the reassurance that it is simply a Southerner misunderstanding Northern humour.

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Exactly what would Bognor or Le Havre be central for Ray.

Both faded seaside towns full of dossers and druggies.

ps, if I am right about the drugs, count me in.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Yeah, April 1st. is a great date and Bognor or Le-Havre would be very central.
> 
> If it follows the trend it will last just long enough to bang out a couple of contenders to the throne and everyone will be happy.
> 
> Ray.


They already said in the Interview they are starting a family.
Royals always do have a family quick so as to get their Successors ready has to be 2 children at least to cover the future of the throne. :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> ......... has to be 2 children at least to cover the future of the throne. :lol:


Ah, you're talking the heir and a spare!

March 14 would suit us as it's our wedding anniversary. That will be 52. Sh!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

747 said:


> Exactly what would Bognor or Le Havre be central for Ray.
> 
> Both faded seaside towns full of dossers and druggies.
> 
> ps, if I am right about the drugs, count me in.


Central for MEE 747. And the booze is cheaper.

Ray


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I think a Royal Wedding MHF Meet is a great idea  

I clearly remember Charlie and Di getting married;

We were on our summer hols at a campsite in Inverness.

My father talked the owner of the pub next to site into opening up their upstairs TV lounge for the day - loads of campers from the site piled in and we spent the day scoffing snacks, drinking and watching the wedding.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*weddin meet*

:evil: cannot see what all this fuss is about !! fair enough if they want pay for it themselves.The press both tv/print are already in the OTT mood after one day so god help us with this bloody wedding.
It is like the London Olympics and the BBC (or should I say EBC English broadcasting Company completely OTT,roll on next summers end !!
God save us from Cameron and all our money he is going to spend on this day out !! anywhere between £20 and £80 million pound depending on what your read or see on tv.The country still has massive debt. !!!!!
Nuts ! nuts! nuts !
:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yeah, April 1st. is a great date and Bognor or Le-Havre would be very central.
> 
> If it follows the trend it will last just long enough to bang out a couple of contenders to the throne and everyone will be happy.
> 
> Ray.


Well maybe you could sort something out in Normandy Ray!

Not sure about Bognor.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Waddya mean "sort something out in Normandy", Barry.

Wot abaht us loyal subjects that have pets? We cannot just tappy lappy over to France. They would probably cook and eat me Whippets 8O and have the Pugs for an aperitif.

Too much entente bleeding cordiale on this forum methinks.

Stick to Blighty you great Northern dipstick. :?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Waddya mean "sort something out in Normandy", Barry.
> 
> Wot abaht us loyal subjects that have pets? We cannot just tappy lappy over to France. They would probably cook and eat me Whippets 8O and have the Pugs for an aperitif.
> 
> ...


Errr hmm yes ok. Scrap Normandy he might set his pug on me.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Well thats me sorted for the royle meet, thanks everyone, you've been very kind ,but what I really really want is an invite to the stag doo, I can't wait to see willie and Harry stuffing pictures of their 'oul grannie into a strippers bra! :twisted: 
seamus.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

barryd - I'd love to come but my invite to the actual even arrived this morning :wink:

But if it's not to far from London I'll be more than willing to leave early, fight my way around Pall Mall and the North Circular, bulldoze my way into the nose to tail traffic on the M1 and drive North a bit (Only a little bit 'cos my passport hasn't got a visa for Yorkshire or Lancashire *and I've seen what they do to foreigners who are not properly accredited to enter those barbaric lands* :roll: :lol: )

Anyway, the date will have to coincide with one of my UK 'tours' which, if it is March, might be OK.

I'll try to keep an eye on this thread, and let you know for sure when it's all sorted.

P.S. All in all I am pleased that we've had no really nasty posts, no one could call me a diehard Royalist, but I think you need to be a bit insane to not want a young couple who are in love to get married and have a happy life together.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the replies. Hopefully when a date is announced we can sort something out.

And yes somehow its been a thread without any arguments or fisticuffs. Doesn't seem right somehow. What happened to the Dark Side I used to know?

Cheers All
BD


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Well done a good posting with a lot of replies... the outdoor daylight screen is a bit expensive, I'm happy to provide the video & sound feed but the screen is out of my price range  will be a nice weekend meet all the same.... happy christmas by the way


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, April 1st. is a great date and Bognor or Le-Havre would be very central.
> ...


nor me, Barry :roll: Council might think we're a bunch of travellers, and put up even more height barriers :x .....


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Thanks everyone for all the replies. Hopefully when a date is announced we can sort something out.
> 
> And yes somehow its been a thread without any arguments or fisticuffs. Doesn't seem right somehow. What happened to the Dark Side I used to know?
> 
> ...


I'll tell ye what happened to the dark side,the button pushers happened to the dark side, I've been severely reprimanded for my behaviour,terrible things going to happen to me if my bad behaviour continues.  I was having such good fun yanking yer chains too. :roll:

Ye know what this means don't ye ?, the button pushers have deprived you of the the undoubted pleasure of my company at the royle meet, if I cannot post naughty things about the royles then I'm not going to yer bl**dy meet :twisted: In fact I'm not even going to buy any tacky delf!
Seamus.
Ps I had some cracking gags about them too


----------

